# head gasket change help for 90 240sx ka24e



## bria5544 (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a 90 240sx and it needs the head gasket change cause the person who's selling it screwed up when he tried to change it. I need to know how difficult it is and if anyone here has done it and how much of a pain in the rear it is to get accomplished. thanks


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

its not a task for beginning mechanics as you have to take the head off(well, of course) and the timing chain and all that has to come of and be put back on properly...to see what your in for you should buy a haynes manuel (shame on you if you dont have one) and read it thoroughly on how to change it to see if you can do it.


----------



## bria5544 (Jul 24, 2004)

As I said, I haven't bought the car yet, I'm just looking into it, but if it's that easy I'll tackle the challenge with my mechanic bro. I was just trying to get a feel for how difficult of a task it would be and about how long it'd take to finish the job.


----------

